# Question for pinarello road bike?



## TN1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to PINARELLO,
Can anyone please let me know what is the #number stand for all the PINARELLO ROAD BIKE,

Thanks 
T


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Depends, they use lots of numbers.

Let's use this example:
Dogma 65.1 think 2

Well the 65 refers to the strength of the carbon fiber. Most all carbon frames are made with UD (unidirectional) carbon fiber and some are finished with a cosmetic woven top layer. The woven stuff is also used in places in the layup in small parts. So the 65 is talking about the underlying carbon that is structural. 65 means 65 tons of force to pull apart a square millimeter of UD fibers. 

Next is the .1. The period just separates the 65 and the 1, the period means nothing. The 1 is short for 1k or 1,000. That's talking about the top finishing layer of carbon fiber that you see, that's mostly just for show. It's the checkered stuff. 1,000 fibers per strand, which is a small amount. This means the checkers will be very small. The larger the number the larger the size of the squares on the checker board. The most common that you see is 3k. 12k is the even larger squares that look quite big. The smaller/tighter squares are usually more desirable. 

Last is the think 2. Think 2 is talking about what drivetrains the frame can accept. Previously with Pinarello you had to chose either mechanical or EPS or Di2. The frame could only run what it was made for. Think 2 is a plug system where you can change out the plugs depending on what type of groupset you want to use. It means you can do either electrical or mechanical those are the 2 in think 2. 

TLDR:
So first number is strength of the structural carbon. Second number will be the finishing layer. Think 2 means it can use any groupset.


----------



## TN1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Depends, they use lots of numbers.
> 
> Let's use this example:
> Dogma 65.1 think 2
> ...


I am still confusing...
Let say Dogam f8 DOGMA F8 ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.

958, 878, 952 and etc....is that just the finish of the BIKE?

Or it is stand for 95.8, 87.8, 95.2?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Those are color paint codes. Each three digit number corresponds to a different color of paint and graphics.

And the T11001K is again talking about the carbon fiber in two parts.

The T1100 is a kind of UD structural carbon, much like the 65 used in the Dogma name. However the T1100 tells you the brand that made the carbon fiber itself and the type made by that brand. The brand is Torayca, they are a Japanese company. They have many products like T600, T700, T800, T1000, etc. The larger the number the higher the modulus of the carbon fiber and the stronger it is per weight. T1100 is a rare kind that is ultralight and ultra strong. I'm positive though that in certain parts of the frame there are other kinds as well. Light and strong in one direction is also brittle in another direction, carbon fiber is a balancing act.

1k is the weave, like explained above. The tiny little checkerboard squares. Just a finishing layer for appearance sake.

So now instead of telling you how strong the structural carbon is, they're just telling you the brand and type.


----------



## TN1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Those are color paint codes. Each three digit number corresponds to a different color of paint and graphics.
> 
> And the T11001K is again talking about the carbon fiber in two parts.
> 
> ...



For example, let use the DOGMA F8....
All the COLOR paint CODE will be think2 system?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

TN1984 said:


> For example, let use the DOGMA F8....
> All the COLOR paint CODE will be think2 system?


Yes, all of the F8 models are Think 2. Most everything they make now is think 2.


----------



## TN1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Yes, all of the F8 models are Think 2. Most everything they make now is think 2.



thanks for all the info sorry and i haven't catch your name


----------



## pchong (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks. Good info. Used in the same context what is the strength of the T1100 used in the f8?




MMsRepBike said:


> Those are color paint codes. Each three digit number corresponds to a different color of paint and graphics.
> 
> And the T11001K is again talking about the carbon fiber in two parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Those are color paint codes. Each three digit number corresponds to a different color of paint and graphics.
> 
> And the T11001K is again talking about the carbon fiber in two parts.
> 
> ...


Excellent information in a clearly explained simplified way. Thank you very much.


----------

